# Timed Coffee Machine



## chew (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a timed coffee machine to sit by my bedside that will make 1-2 cups of coffee at a set time.

My parents used to have one a long time ago that did just that. It had a light, a clock and an alarm. They woke up to a ready made cup without getting out of bed

The coffee only needs to be instant (I'm actually not a big coffee drinker).

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

(Preferably a really basic / quiet / easy to maintain machine.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

It sounds like you need one of these (link to manufacturer here)

The coffee produced is a lot better than instant, using either preground - or you can grind your own the night before - which really has a similar effect.

These ,machines are easy to use and can be washed throughoughly to remove any buildup of coffee oils

The smell will certainly wake you up too.


----------



## chew (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Glenn,

That looks fantastic. I think I'll get one.

I was really only looking for a cheap instant coffee maker. I actually just ordered a small vacuum flask to see if it would keep a coffee hot enough overnight.


----------



## BarryNorton (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe too late, but another alternative is the Cuisinart DGB900BCU, which has a built-in burr grinder:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cuisinart-DGB900BCU-Grind-Coffee-Maker/dp/B00155PUQ8/ref=sr_1_1/276-3193477-5038622?ie=UTF8&qid=1227613839&sr=8-1

The old models got mixed reviews, but I'd be kind of interested in how this does. One advantage over the Bialetti is keeping the coffee warmer longer (though not a good thing, in itself, it might help if you're as bad at getting up as I am!)


----------

